# Woohoo! New R2.5 coming!!!



## tintin1610 (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, I owe you rotten sods a big Thank You! After reading all of your comments, feedback and reviews, I've taken the plunge and ordered a now-superceded 2005 Cervelo R2.5 frameset to build up.

Honestly, I do really want to say 'thanks' to you R2.5 riders, as I have been hanging out for a carbon bike for a while. Soon my fully-built R2.5 will be lined up in the garage next to my Soloist Team and SuperProdigy.

And why did I go for the R2.5 instead of waiting for the R3? Well, my limited budget for one thing...  But I also have a soft spot for lugged carbon frames, and the R2.5 has always been on top of my shortlist. Maybe a Soloist Carbon next year...  

Cheers!

PS - Pics of the stable of Cervelos will come once the R2.5 is built-up.


----------



## jbrumm (Aug 8, 2004)

tintin1610 said:


> Well, I owe you rotten sods a big Thank You! After reading all of your comments, feedback and reviews, I've taken the plunge and ordered a now-superceded 2005 Cervelo R2.5 frameset to build up.
> 
> Honestly, I do really want to say 'thanks' to you R2.5 riders, as I have been hanging out for a carbon bike for a while. Soon my fully-built R2.5 will be lined up in the garage next to my Soloist Team and SuperProdigy.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and good for you. I have soloist and 2.5 myself. If you like the ride geometry of the soloist your gonna love the 2.5. Same handling but lighter stiffer and I believe less harsh.


----------



## RStoR (Oct 8, 2005)

*Luv it*

I received my R2.5 Chorus bike only 3 wks ago and love it. Very smooth ride. Stiff and stable. Weighed 17 lbs for 58cm out the box.


----------



## tintin1610 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Wow - light!*

Got the R2.5 after a bit of a delay at Customs. Decided to weight it up to see what it comes to, details below.

R2.5 54cm frame + headset + 4 bottle cage bolts + rear dropout plastic brace = *1280 grams*

Not bad at all!!!


----------



## fea (Sep 15, 2005)

*My R2.5 Just arrived*

Just got my R2.5 last evening built up.. well not reall newly built but a transfer actually...
Havent got chance to try it yet... but will try my best to take it out for spin... 

My 1st full carbon bike... it just happen when i step into friend's bike shop.. and it was just sitting on the display top, very sharp looking, took it and hold it, and the next thing... boom... it's become mine....

Currently using my previous grouppo and wheelset, due to the fact that tripple crank might look not as nice with this frame, i install a new FSA carbon compact ( the previous type - not the integrated BB)

THe entire bike weight 17.4

Current Bike setup

Cervelo R2.5 + Columbus Carve fork + cervelo Seatpost
FSA Carbon compact
Full 105 Drivetrain
Mavic Ksyrium Wheelset + Conti Attack/Force
Fizik Arion sadle
ITM Bar and Stem
Look Keo Pedal


----------

